# Bell Star Wars helmets



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

The Boba Fett one...you will be mine.

TK421...why are you not at your post?

EB15: Bell Goes to the Dark Side with Limited Edition Star Wars Collection


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Hmmm, I wonder if Bell would let me order a Storm Trooper chinbar only, since it would work with my white Super 2 as-is.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool graphics! Awesome design


----------



## domoMKIV (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes please!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Why not just wear a Storm Trooper helmet for cycling??? Heck, it provides full coverage, not to mention the shaded blast shield lenses.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Hawg said:


> Why not just wear a Storm Trooper helmet for cycling??? Heck, it provides full coverage, not to mention the shaded blast shield lenses.


Yeah, but have you seen how disaster prone the average Storm Trooper is?? You'd just be asking for trouble wearing one of those things!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Luke mentioned that it was difficult to see out of the Stormtrooper helmet.


----------



## goneFXcrazy (Sep 6, 2015)

RS VR6 said:


> Luke mentioned that it was difficult to see out of the Stormtrooper helmet.


Explains why they could never hit anything.

On another note, I really want one of these now.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

These are not the helmets you are looking for


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Rocky Mtn said:


> These are not the helmets you are looking for


These aren't the helmets I'm looking for


----------



## DudeDowne (Jun 18, 2012)

*My DIY Bobba Fett*

Hey all,

Saw the Bobba Fett helmet and decided to give my "boring" White and Black Super 2 an upgrade. Plasti Dip plus some Etsy decals. Kinda an homage to the Bell version with a twist. I had to add a little splash of FloGlo orange and green.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

That turned out really nice. Did you clear coat it so it doesn't rub off as easy?


----------



## DudeDowne (Jun 18, 2012)

beer_coffee_water said:


> That turned out really nice. Did you clear coat it so it doesn't rub off as easy?


Thanks! No...I kinda wanted the option to peel it off. I was considering this but it is pricy for just my helmet.
https://www.dipyourcar.com/Dip-Coat/

Anyway it has been fairly durable and Bobba Fett had a well worn helmet anyway.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

too bad you can't buy them, at least on bell site


----------

